# Couple Of Squirrels



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

Just got these couple of squirrels. Shooting with 12mm lead double TBG 30-20 taper. I was shooting with an AKM designed ss made from ekki. I was pretty chuffed as these were my first kills with a ss and i'd been squirrel chasing quite a bit....**** tall trees!!


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Nice, well done.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bagged um! Nice.


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

Well done! Squirrels can be tricky buggers. It's like they evolved to keep the tree between themseves and any threat! 
Now I want some bbq squirrel Tacos.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

nice, glad you like the design







and you know you had to prove that one haha


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Tasty lil critters!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! You should be justifiably proud.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting Val, I consider the Gray Squirrel a trophy animal with a SS. very tough little critters. Nicely done.
Philly


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

indeed nicely done, skin them tan the hides and use them for pouches... take about the circle of life lol


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nicely done Valkerie, good job


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

Cheers guys. I've eaten them and the hides are going to be made into a bow string. Squirrels have mega tough strong hides!


----------

